# Waitlisted for writing screen and television USC - next steps?



## azsnipes

I just got my letter that I was placed on the waitlist for USC Writing for Film and Television for Fall 2022. Should I send an email to graduate admissions notifying them of my commitment/continued interest of enrolling at the school? Cant find much online on if they are open to receiving letters like that. The email provided no specific instructions moving forward, other than a link to confirm my place on the waitlist


----------

